# Emmenagogues???



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Please move if this isn't the right place for this question! 

So, I'm on CD 62 (ish, I'd have to look). The last several months I've been pretty darn regular (yay!) at 27-31 days. I had a fantastic-looking ovulatory chart, until my temp dropped (about 12DPO) and AF never came to visit. I've taken 4 or 5 hpts, all BFN. SO.......

I've been having acupuncture and focusing on getting my cycle back on track, which I usually respond to quickly (as in, the last time we tried this, AF came to visit on the drive home from acupuncture), but I haven't responded at all in the last 3 weeks.

I've also been trying parsley w/ginger tea, another emmenagogue that tends to work very quickly for me - I've been drinking the stuff since Saturday... nothing.

EPO tends to stop any bleeding, and hasn't worked to bring AF around...

I'm really not interested in hormones, although I may consider the OTC progesterone cream for an attempt at a withdrawal bleed... but I really don't feel like it.

Part of me is still clinging to that hope that I could be one of those one-in-a-hundred-million that doesn't appear to be pregnant by all normal signs (BFN, temp, symptoms, etc.), but ends up with a big surprise a few months down the line... so I don't want anything super-harsh that would terminate if my wildest dreams do come true...









But, since I'm not having ANY cm pattern (before my cycle was regular, I would have cm changes [e.g. gearing up to O] every 7-10 days, but I've had NO cm changes since I o'd forever ago [or thought I O'd]), I'm not sure what's really going on... and, uh, refer to that last little paragraph... ha!

I haven't updated FF... I know, bad me... but there's not much to see but more of the same (i.e. Temps have been 97.7-ish for, oh, 50 days...). Here, I think... I hope... if not, there's a pic here (about 8 posts down)...

*So, any suggestions for emmenagogues or other ways to encourage a visit from AF... bring 'em on!!!*

Thanks, ladies!

Rainy


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, I have no advice on how to induce AF...just wanted to say that I'm sorta in the same boat. 21dpo, temp dip, no AF and no BFP.

Also, looking at that image of your chart, it looks to me like you have not ovulated yet....but if your temps usually fluctuate so much, I could be wrong. take a look at the chart from my last cycle, it was 135 days long, with O on cd120. I didn't temp the entire cycle, but i did have what I call a 'false' O, where I thought I had ovulated, and FF even gave me CH, but then my temp dipped (and rose and dipped) and it was obvious I had not. I'm sure if I had been temping the entire cycle I would have a few other faux Os before that too.

The second chart down, not the first:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/340d7a

HTH!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Have you thought about getting a blood test to see if maybe you are, indeed, pregnant?


----------



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, ladies!

Bugglette, my cycles used to be like that too







, but now, they're quite predictable - like I mentioned in the other post I linked to, everything seemed normal until CD29 - normal temps pre-O and entire LP phase (LP temps usually jump around a bit more than pre-O temps for me) -normal (and predictable!) CM/CP pattern for O. In the past (about 10 months ago), I had a cycle where I geared up to O several times, and finally O'd the 4th or 5th attempt - I never had a temp spike, and CM didn't have the insta-dry day like I do when I O, so I really do think I O'd... or I'm not willing to compromise my wishful-thinking --HA!

Adaline'sMama, I probably should head to the doc to find out more... I really just don't want to be 1 - disappointed or 2 - not taken seriously/thought of as crazy by staff @ the office... I keep putting things off a week, but perhaps I'll make an appointment after my acupuncture appointment this Friday.

I TOTALY thought AF showed up today - pressure-like cramps, *that* feeling (when you quickly excuse yourself...)... but no... just more clear not-CM, CM... ugh! Some days (Ok, so most days...) I wish there was a switch I could flip and be instantly pregnant, and not have to try to figure all this out!

Thanks again, Bugglett & Adaline'sMama!

--Rainy

--Rainy


----------

